# Treating Yourself Magazine... the alternative Medicine Journal



## madcatter (Jan 6, 2011)

For those who may be unaware of this great publication.... check it out.... Google Treating Yourself.... All the complete backissues are available as a down load,,, and the issues are complete,,, no bogus half issue gotta subscribe BS... you owe it to yourself to have a look


----------



## Marco Renda (Jan 9, 2011)

madcatter said:


> For those who may be unaware of this great publication.... check it out.... Google Treating Yourself.... All the complete backissues are available as a down load,,, and the issues are complete,,, no bogus half issue gotta subscribe BS... you owe it to yourself to have a look


The link to the published issues is http://www.treatingyourself.com/dhtml/issues.php?

We put up each issue once the new issue is released for distribution. We have up to issue # 25 available as a FREE PDF download and issue # 26 will be place online around the 3rd week of Feb. 2011

Take Care and Peace
Marco Renda
Federal Exemptee
Publisher
Treating Yourself
The Alternative Medicine Journal


----------

